# OK State Finals



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

This Saturday (not Sunday like last year), at Mark Eldridge's shop in Bixby.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be there with ya Rob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

